# Glitter - I still hate it.



## JLNorthGA (Dec 8, 2012)

Some of the dancers are quite attractive. Some of the younger ones are really cute (like kittens - but I'll leave them with their parents). But they all have GLITTER! It's in their hair. It's in their makeup. It's on their costumes. 

How about costumes with shiny fibers! Sequins or something. Why do they cake some costumes with GLITTER. I know it is a Christmas dance recital - but do they have to have GLITTER!

Oh, well. Time for floor sweep compound, the broom and the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Call911 (Dec 8, 2012)

We had a 200 piece adult choir with glitter dresses and tops sit on our black cloth musicians chairs. There is literally glitter on every inch of every chair. I have no idea how we will ever get rid of it.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 8, 2012)

Until you do Holiday decor for a living, you will never truly understand the horror of glitter.


----------



## Sayen (Dec 8, 2012)

Call911 said:


> We had a 200 piece adult choir with glitter dresses and tops sit on our black cloth musicians chairs. There is literally glitter on every inch of every chair. I have no idea how we will ever get rid of it.



You won't. Just bill it as part of your decor now.


----------



## Aman121 (Dec 8, 2012)

Might have said this in the other glitter thread, but we had a children's dance group come in with glitter galore. One lady spilled
a huge can of it backstage near the audio rack. Fast forward a few months when we opened it up to swap out a a dead monitor amp we find that the cooling fans had sucked glitter all through the rack and equipment. Took apart the amp and found that enough conductive glitter had accumulated to cause a short. So now we have an excellent doorstop/paperweight in the form of a microtech 600.


----------



## zmb (Dec 9, 2012)

Once glitter, feathers, and snow come in, they're never leaving. When you think you've finally got all of it out, you'll go find it's hiding spot.


----------



## techieman33 (Dec 9, 2012)

The nutcracker we have on our stage dumps it out of a box when the tree grows. It's a can about the size of a parmesan cheese can and it gets everywhere after being dumped from 30ft up.


----------



## chausman (Dec 9, 2012)

Glitter. The herpes of the [-]craft[/-] art world.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MarshallPope (Dec 9, 2012)

In related news, I am going to hate myself tomorrow afternoon. I just finished rigging 5 kabuki drop solenoids at my church for a snow drop for the choir Christmas program thing in the morning. 3 lbs of plastic snow over the stage and house. Carpet and fixed pews. Vacuuming all of this up will be fun...


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 9, 2012)

MarshallPope said:


> ... Vacuuming all of this up will be fun...


Pump up the humidifiers, and buy lots of cans of Amazon.com: Static Guard Static Cling Spray, Fresh Scent, 5.5 oz.: Health & Personal Care (anti-static spray). Also a leaf blower, to move the mess around and pretend like you're accomplishing something. It's a church, right?--Have Job do it.
.


----------



## Dreadpoet (Dec 12, 2012)

confetti cannon anyone?


----------



## DomLauria (Apr 24, 2013)

i still debate what's more annoying: feathers, glitter, or confetti.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 24, 2013)

Glitter, hands down. That or the fake snow.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 24, 2013)

Glitter is far worse than fake snow... only worse than shredded styrofoam byna little.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## techieman33 (Apr 24, 2013)

Glitter, it's much harder to clean up than fake snow when it's found hiding out.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 24, 2013)

Glitter is still by far the worst. Anything else you can ultimately defeat with a shop vac and anti cling static guard.


----------



## MrsFooter (Apr 24, 2013)

Glitter is one thing, but the bane of my existence is the glitter spray that comes in the aerosol cans. The dancers of one of our recitals insist on going out into the hallway and drowning themselves in it. Problem with that is that since we're in a giant concrete building with no windows, ventilation isn't that great, meaning that we then have to breath the chemicals for the next week. Nothing will get me screaming faster than hearing that hiss, followed by a cloud of chemicals. Our rule now is if you want to spray glitter, do it in the dressing rooms; at least then the only people who have to suffer the consequences are the people doing the spraying.

Oh, and something to casually mention very loudly next time the girls bust out the glitter? Glitter on stage reads as sweat from the audience.* So they don't look pretty and sparkly, they look slimy and sweaty.

*That's only partially true, as I've found that glitter rarely reads at all. But I keep hoping that if I repeat it enough times, it'll curb some of their obsession with the shiny stuff.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 24, 2013)

Maybe it was just the amount of fake snow used in a production that came through. We were still finding it almost a decade later.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 24, 2013)

We don't see much glitter but we do see a lot of bobby pins. I swear those things breed... just like wire coat hangers. When we do see glitter it is there until we sand and repaint the floor. The bobby pins somehow survive sweeping, nopping, vacuuming, running a magnet over the floor, and repainting.


----------



## zmb (Apr 24, 2013)

MrsFooter said:


> Glitter is one thing, but the bane of my existence is the glitter spray that comes in the aerosol cans. The dancers of one of our recitals insist on going out into the hallway and drowning themselves in it. Problem with that is that since we're in a giant concrete building with no windows, ventilation isn't that great, meaning that we then have to breath the chemicals for the next week. Nothing will get me screaming faster than hearing that hiss, followed by a cloud of chemicals. Our rule now is if you want to spray glitter, do it in the dressing rooms; at least then the only people who have to suffer the consequences are the people doing the spraying.



I've always thought theaters need commercial kitchen exhaust hoods in the makeup rooms and shop to deal with aerosol products.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 24, 2013)

zmb said:


> I've always thought theaters need commercial kitchen exhaust hoods in the makeup rooms and shop to deal with aerosol products.



My costume shop in college had one.


----------



## cprted (Apr 25, 2013)

ruinexplorer said:


> Glitter, hands down. That or the fake snow.


I work a tour of The Nutcracker every year and have gotten the fake snow cleanup down to an art.

Glitter, the only good way I've found to get rid of it is to paint over it.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 25, 2013)

"Glitter--the herpes of theatre."

One can treat the symptoms, but can *never* cure the disease; it will *always* come back.


----------



## TheaterEd (Apr 25, 2013)

MrsFooter said:


> Oh, and something to casually mention very loudly next time the girls bust out the glitter? Glitter on stage reads as sweat from the audience.* So they don't look pretty and sparkly, they look slimy and sweaty.



Stealing this one next time a recital comes through!


----------

